# Operational



## Brent3161 (Sep 18, 2020)

Just bought my first ever tractor, a Kioti CS2220 with bucket and backhoe. Needless to say, I'm new to operating these tractors, but I'm trying, and gettin the hang of it. A bit more practice and all will be good, lolol. Got a newbie question , I have several hills on my property, and while climbing these hills with the tractor, i'm finding that the tractor barely gets up the hills. My RPM's are around 1800-2000 and I press the forward pedal fully in. What am I doin wrong.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Howdy Brent3161, Sounds like you have a dandy tractor there. I regards to rpm's, I run mine around 2200-2400.... not the same tractor mind you, but mine gives good performance in that range. I'd say it's not good to run them too low, your engine may run cooler and you may encounter more frequent regeneration as well, although I don't have that either! Just throwing that out there. 
I can't recall ever having to pin the pedal to the floor to keep the tractor moving, although my nephew did once and it did drag the engine down when he floored it. ( he hasn't been on the tractor since..) Check to make sure you pick the proper transmission range for the terrain, keep the rpm's up were you feel comfortable, adjust as necessary and read the operators manual from front to back and see what it says in there. You may be running it in the proper range of 1800-2000, for your tractor. You'll get the feel of it, the more you use it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I agree, more RPMs. Don't lug the engine.

The backhoe also adds a fair bit of weight. If you have the tires filled, that's even more.


----------

